# What resale do I have to buy to have access to all of diamond resorts and affiliates??



## Tn1911 (Jul 13, 2019)

How many points I need to travel 10 days half in a 2 bedroom and the other half one bedroom. I have Wyndham and Hilton already. And how much my maintenance fees be.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 13, 2019)

You will no be able to access ALL of Diamond Resorts (DR) with any one purchase because the resorts are in different collections. When you up resale points, you are limited only to the collection to which those points belong. For  example, the US Collection is DR’s largest collection of resorts.  However, the Hawaii resorts are not in that collection, so you would not be able to access it with a resale.

The question of how many points do you need because it varies. It would depend on what time of year you want to go, which location, etc. Each resort has different seasons and the points requirements vary from resort to resort.

Maintenance fees come to about .18 per point.


----------



## awa (Jul 13, 2019)

Isn’t it also the case with resale points that you have to book standard 7 day reservations in a unit type (with possible check in dates specified by the resort but usually Fri, Sat, or Sun)? Or are they flexible on this? I’ve always wondered about this point because I bought resale points but I never had to use them outside the Club. I always made purchases to bring them in. But the salespeople frequently used the line that making reservations other than a standard week was a benefit reserved for Club members.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 13, 2019)

awa said:


> Isn’t it also the case with resale points that you have to book standard 7 day reservations in a unit type (with possible check in dates specified by the resort but usually Fri, Sat, or Sun)? Or are they flexible on this? I’ve always wondered about this point because I bought resale points but I never had to use them outside the Club. I always made purchases to bring them in. But the salespeople frequently used the line that making reservations other than a standard week was a benefit reserved for Club members.


Don't believe anything sales people tell you. You can reserve any number of days with any checkin or checkout days with resale points. If you buy a deeded week at a Diamond property, you do have to book 7 day reservations, usually with a Fri, Sat, or Sun checkin.


----------



## CanadaGuyEh (Aug 21, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> You will no be able to access ALL of Diamond Resorts (DR) with any one purchase because the resorts are in different collections. When you up resale points, you are limited only to the collection to which those points belong. For  example, the US Collection is DR’s largest collection of resorts.  However, the Hawaii resorts are not in that collection, so you would not be able to access it with a resale.
> 
> The question of how many points do you need because it varies. It would depend on what time of year you want to go, which location, etc. Each resort has different seasons and the points requirements vary from resort to resort.
> 
> Maintenance fees come to about .18 per point.



so Maintenance is $0.18 per point - how much should pay per point for Resale  - USA and Asia points you think?  And should skip the deeded ones and just buy point packages so have flexibility?  You bought resale?  Off here or Ebay or ?


----------



## awa (Aug 21, 2019)

You would make someone very happy if you paid them anything at all to take over their points contract, even the transfer fee (of $300, currently, according to another thread). You can literally find people willing to pay you to take them. 
Make sure you can do what you want to be able to do with resale points. For example, you’d want the US Collection to stay at US properties but resale points are not in the Club so those same points could not be used for Asia. I don’t think Diamond even owns any Asia properties. Some are available to Club members through affiliate agreements, though. 
One thing I wish I had considered is that it’s better to keep looking for a points contract that comes available of the exact number that you want to own rather than piecing together smaller points contracts to get to your target number. I thought it was cool that there were 3 contracts on eBay at the time I was looking that added up to the number I wanted but I’ve since brought them into the Club and they are still separate contracts. The sellers paid all fees so I didn’t think much of it at the time but now that I’m considering the eventual escape from membership, I realize that *I’m* going to have to pay all the fees separately to dispose of them when the time comes. Plus whatever incentives will be necessary to entice a buyer to take them. 
I would say points give you more built-in flexibility than a deeded week, but if you eventually want to get the points into the Club, negotiating a developer sale contract to bring in your deeded week may be easier. If you don’t, then you’d need to want to visit that resort regularly or else learn all the additional rules that apply to the exchange companies. 
As far as where, I’d check here first. eBay also works if you’re looking for a certain number of points. There are also Facebook groups where members post points for sale.


----------



## chemteach (Aug 21, 2019)

10,000 points is enough for many places for a 2 bedroom unit for a week and 8000 points for a week in a 1 bedroom in Diamond.  US Collection points can be used at many US locations.  I don't know about canadian weeks...  Diamond doesn't have an Asia collection.  Just a US Collection and a Hawaii collection.  US Collection maintenance fees are about $0.16 per point.  Hawaii is much more - I think around $0.22 per point. Another option is using the Destination Exchange program in Diamond.  You can buy a resale Sedona 2 bedroom lockout,  (for free) $1000 maintenance fees.  Lock it off, and put both sides in Destination Exchange.  Gives you a Tier 3 and a Tier 4 deposit.  You can book many places.  $150 exchange fee.  If you want a higher Tier unit, it's $175 for the upgrade.  So if you booked 2 one week vacations in Tier 6 places, (That's the highest tier) your maximum cost would be $1000 +2x$150 +$175*3 (Tier 3 to tier 6 upgrade) + 2*$175 (Tier 4 to tier 6 upgrade) = 2175 total.  The Tier 6 units would have cost 15000+ points in Diamond, and you would get 2 of them.  If you don't upgrade any tiers, the total cost would be $1300 for two weeks, much less than the maintenance fees for two weeks in the US Collection.  The disadvantage is that you can only book whole weeks.

The Destination Exchange program is really cost effective!!  And gives you LOTS of options.  Of course, they could end the program at any time...


----------



## chemteach (Aug 21, 2019)

To answer the question in your title - you have to buy from the developer to access ALL the Diamond properties.  But you can buy  resale, then make a small points purchase to bring everything into The Club.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 21, 2019)

Each purchase is a separate Contract even when each is purchased from DRI. However when you make multiple  purchases from DRI they are in one Pool for usage, Club Fees, MF's, etc. When you make separate purchases from resell they are always in separate Pools for usage, etc. DRI has more than just the US and Hawaiian Collections. The Destination Exchange is a great program for Owners of Deeded Weeks.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 22, 2019)

CanadaGuyEh said:


> so Maintenance is $0.18 per point - how much should pay per point for Resale  - USA and Asia points you think?  And should skip the deeded ones and just buy point packages so have flexibility?  You bought resale?  Off here or Ebay or ?



Maintenance fees can vary in costs a little because depending on the amount of points you have when you are in the Club you are at a certain tier within Diamond’s Club. There is owner level if you have under 15,000 points, Silver level if you have between 15,000 - 29,999 points, Gold level which is 30,000 - 49,999 and the highest tier which is called Platinum which is 50,000+ points. The more points you have the price per point decreases. Silver can pay about .20 per point where Platinum can pay around .15 per point.

There are more than two collections that Diamond offers not just two. Some of the collections have properties that overlap. The largest is the US Collections. There are also the Hawaii Collection, the California Collection, The Cabo Azul Collection which includes only ONE resort, the European Collection, and the Embarc Resorts. 

Remember as I said in my earlier post, if you buy resale, you are limited to the resorts to which that collection has included.


----------



## R.J.C. (Aug 25, 2019)

chemteach said:


> To answer the question in your title - you have to buy from the developer to access ALL the Diamond properties.  But you can buy  resale, then make a small points purchase to bring everything into The Club.



You have to purchase 50% of the dirty points in clean points to clean up the dirty points. Ex: if you owned 10,000 dirty points you would have to purchase 5,000 clean points to clean them giving you 15,000 clean points. If you owned 25,000 dirty points you would have to purchase 12,500 clean points giving you 37,500 clean points. As you can see, it depends on how many dirty points you own to determine how small or large that clean point purchase has to be.


----------



## chemteach (Aug 25, 2019)

R.J.C. said:


> You have to purchase 50% of the dirty points in clean points to clean up the dirty points. Ex: if you owned 10,000 dirty points you would have to purchase 5,000 clean points to clean them giving you 15,000 clean points. If you owned 25,000 dirty points you would have to purchase 12,500 clean points giving you 37,500 clean points. As you can see, it depends on how many dirty points you own to determine how small or large that clean point purchase has to be.


I bought 1000 points last year, and was able to bring in over 30,000 points.


----------



## R.J.C. (Aug 27, 2019)

chemteach said:


> I bought 1000 points last year, and was able to bring in over 30,000 points.



I can only state what the accepted standard is. There can always be exceptions to the rule but exceptions should not be considered standard.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 1, 2019)

chemteach said:


> I bought 1000 points last year, and was able to bring in over 30,000 points.



So DRI let you buy only one thousand points, and you were able to bring in thirty thousand resale points?

Can you share how much were the points you bought?


----------



## chemteach (Sep 2, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> So DRI let you buy only one thousand points, and you were able to bring in thirty thousand resale points?
> 
> Can you share how much were the points you bought?


It was $7000.   A lot for 1000 points, but worth it to have over 30,000 points in "The Club."


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 2, 2019)

This thread is as mind numbing as the Bonvoy thread I just worked my way through.  Diamond and Marriott need to put out "How To" books for Owners and Prospective Owners...

George


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 2, 2019)

chemteach said:


> It was $7000.   A lot for 1000 points, but worth it to have over 30,000 points in "The Club."



That’s a great deal for DRI to allow that many points. I was at Polo Towers this weekend and they wanted to sell me 8500 points for $80,000. I laughed at the sales lady. She tried to tell me my points were worth of $204,000 in equity if I bought points to get the .30 per point value.  I asked her what that meant. She said if someone were to call and ask for the value of the membership that’s the number they’d get.  I asked her who calls a person’s timeshare to ask for its value. She had no response.  Ridiculous.  

Nevertheless, you got a good deal there. I am sure you paid next to nothing for the 30,000 points or probably got them all for free.  I am strongly considering ridding myself from Diamond, but it always seems to get new life when I want a location that my Marriott membership does not contain.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 2, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> This thread is as mind numbing as the Bonvoy thread I just worked my way through.  Diamond and Marriott need to put out "How To" books for Owners and Prospective Owners...
> 
> George



They aren’t that bad once you start using them. I have had Diamond before they were Diamond. They did not change a whole lot of rules after taking over from Sunterra.  I have had the DRI ownership for over 20 years.  I have had Marriott for 16 years. Both have served me well.


----------



## R.J.C. (Sep 7, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> This thread is as mind numbing as the Bonvoy thread I just worked my way through.  Diamond and Marriott need to put out "How To" books for Owners and Prospective Owners...
> 
> George



IMO, Diamond doesn't really want owners to know how to get the most from their points. That's why there are 3 FB sites to help teach owners how to use the Diamond points most efficiently.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 8, 2019)

R.J.C. said:


> IMO, Diamond doesn't really want owners to know how to get the most from their points. That's why there are 3 FB sites to help teach owners how to use the Diamond points most efficiently.



That’s irrelevant. Marriott has several more than three Facebook sites. I’ve been with Diamond when they first bought Sunterra. The rules have not changed that much. Benefits have gradually changed, but not the reservation process. That has had minimal change.


----------



## R.J.C. (Sep 11, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> That’s irrelevant. Marriott has several more than three Facebook sites. I’ve been with Diamond when they first bought Sunterra. The rules have not changed that much. Benefits have gradually changed, but not the reservation process. That has had minimal change.



First, I don't see how my opinion (and clearly stated as such) is irrelevant. A "How to" book (at least one that was written properly) would cover much much more than just booking a reservation at a resort. Many different aspects when just booking a reservation and many other options to fully utilize one's points. As Diamond has stated themselves, they are working to become a "Vacation" company instead of a "Timeshare" company. But, as I stated, IMO, Diamond really doesn't want people to know how to fully utilize their points, again, IMO, because it would cost them profits.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## goaliedave (Sep 11, 2019)

love Diamond, it's the most flexible, great locations,  no daily fees, best dispute resolving customer service, so many tricks I've learned befriending sales people at presentations. The EOLs are fantastic. Best presentation compensation; last year they gave me $5,000.

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 12, 2019)

R.J.C. said:


> First, I don't see how my opinion (and clearly stated as such) is irrelevant. A "How to" book (at least one that was written properly) would cover much much more than just booking a reservation at a resort. Many different aspects when just booking a reservation and many other options to fully utilize one's points. As Diamond has stated themselves, they are working to become a "Vacation" company instead of a "Timeshare" company. But, as I stated, IMO, Diamond really doesn't want people to know how to fully utilize their points, again, IMO, because it would cost them profits.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



The rules are written and posted. The documents are all there on the website for members to see. Now the subtle nuances are learned from actually using the system. Nothing is being hidden from anyone. Those of us who use the system and have a lot of experience come to learn those nuances from use. However, it’s not that DRI has tried to withhold any information from owners. I’m an admin of one of those sites and when we first started to put it together it was to help people get the most out of their timeshare, but it was not because DRI was withholding information. It was because people didn’t understand things like not waiting a moth out o get a popular destination, or to provide them with strategic times to book certain locations, o how to maximize points by using Sun-Thursday stays.

Some people  don’t like to take the time to read. They are lazy. They are therefore not informed. They become frustrated because they cannot book vacations and they’re paying money annually. That’s why they go online looking for assistance.


----------



## chemteach (Sep 13, 2019)

Diamond is definitely easy to use.  But the maintenance fees are high for what you get.  Most resorts are not high enough quality for what you get charged in maintenance.  But the flexibility is fantastic.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 13, 2019)

None.  Try DRI destination xchange


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 13, 2019)

awa said:


> Isn’t it also the case with resale points that you have to book standard 7 day reservations in a unit type (with possible check in dates specified by the resort but usually Fri, Sat, or Sun)? Or are they flexible on this? I’ve always wondered about this point because I bought resale points but I never had to use them outside the Club. I always made purchases to bring them in. But the salespeople frequently used the line that making reservations other than a standard week was a benefit reserved for Club members.


When you buy a resale week, the reservation capabilities will (should) be what is set forth in the underlying ownership document.  For example, if you buy a deeded week at Point at Poipu (I use that because I am familiar with that resort), you can reserve for seven nights in the view category associated with that deed, with check-in on Thu - Mon.  (No Tue or Wed check-in.) There is no provision to roll over a usage from year-to-year - if you can't make a reservation your option is to deposit with an exchange company (taking a resort bulk-banked week). 

If you buy in the Hawaii Collection, your reservation will be whatever the trust allows - what you will receive are trust points, which are then used to make a reservation.  I'm not sure if the trust allows points to be rolled over from year-to-year, of if there are limits on check-in days.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 13, 2019)

We are Hawaiian Collection Members - Platinum. Generally we can check-in any day of the week. You can roll over all your Points to the next year if you do it by June **. After that it is a %. We normally do this in January. If you end up needing some of them in the current year you do not have to roll all of them back. They just roll back just enough to make the Reservation. A big bonus being Platinum is a 14 month Booking Window for the primary Resorts in the Hawaiian Collection. This allowed us to get an Ocean Front at Point at Poipu for September 2020 reserving in July 2019.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 14, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We are Hawaiian Collection Members - Platinum. Generally we can check-in any day of the week. You can roll over all your Points to the next year if you do it by June **. After that it is a %. We normally do this in January. If you end up needing some of them in the current year you do not have to roll all of them back. They just roll back just enough to make the Reservation. A big bonus being Platinum is a 14 month Booking Window for the primary Resorts in the Hawaiian Collection. This allowed us to get an Ocean Front at Point at Poipu for September 2020 reserving in July 2019.



I’m not platinum and not in the Hawaii Collection and at 10 months out have never had a problem getting an oceanfront unit at The Point in the summer. I also usually get a 2 bedroom at KBC. I usually stay for four or five weeks in Hawaii during summer in June and July. I’m flexible with my dates so it helps.


----------



## R.J.C. (Sep 15, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We are Hawaiian Collection Members - Platinum. Generally we can check-in any day of the week. You can roll over all your Points to the next year if you do it by June **. After that it is a %. We normally do this in January. If you end up needing some of them in the current year you do not have to roll all of them back. They just roll back just enough to make the Reservation. A big bonus being Platinum is a 14 month Booking Window for the primary Resorts in the Hawaiian Collection. This allowed us to get an Ocean Front at Point at Poipu for September 2020 reserving in July 2019.



Just remember, points can only be rolled 1 time. So if you roll all of your points to the next year and bring them back as needed, they become use/lose points if you ever cancel one of those reservations.

100% - 30 June
50% - 31 August
25% - 31 October


----------



## DRICaptive (Sep 16, 2019)

What is the difference between a deeded week and points?  When you say "dirty" points, are you referring to those bought on the resale market?


----------

